# How to have the nicest bird ever



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello!
My tiel Solo, which I finally believe is a female =), is an amazing bird. She is clingy and super sweet but sometimes she can get nippy...
Ive been trying to figure out how to teach her not to bite me because I want her to be a super nice bird- any suggestions?

Also- She knows a few tricks but are there any interesting tricks I can teach her ( she knows spin, hi-five, and kiss)
Plus, even if she is a girl can she still whistle tunes? I know talking is out of the picture but can she still whistle

Sorry for all the questions....
~half-moon & Solo :tiel3:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

what are you doing when she bites you? usually birds will lunge or bite when something is happening that they don't like or are not comfortable with. Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Sometimes I'll just go to get her to step up on my finger, sometimes when i go to pet her, and when I tell her she can't do something


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She sounds hormonal...that can cause the bitiness in an otherwise nice tiel. Have you looked into hormone reduction techniques?


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

But are there any exercises I could do with her to get her to be more friendly and tolerant?
And what are hormone reduction techniques??


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

When a bird is hormonal they tend to be very nippy because they want to have a clutch so when you do hormonal reductions it calms your bird down making it seem like winter so she won't think it's breeding season.

This can be found here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Food bribery will make her more inclined to do what you want but to be honest if she is nipping she is telling you no and you gotta pay attention to her body language. Some birds will never acceor certain things and forcing them can ruin the bond you have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

